

Show HN: Added quests to my HTML5 game - marxdeveloper
http://rpg.mo.ee/?hackernews=8

======
qqwwee
How to register? I'm typed random username and password and pressed
"Login/Register" - it return "Wrong password" to me.

~~~
qqwwee
Oh, I get it, usernames I typed was already taken.

